# Fishing Jacksonville area



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Planning a trip to Jacksonville area in mid March. Will Cobia and kings be biting? How do ya'll fish off piers for them, do you use pin rigs?


----------



## RjTheMetalhead (Dec 3, 2011)

I don't think the water will be warm enough there In March for kings.
Average water temp in mid march there is 60.


----------



## BentHook (Dec 22, 2002)

The last two weeks have been hot for cobia but out in 100' of water.Jax doesn't catch but a couple cobia off the pier every year.
The kings off the pier show up in late May.
Mid March is whiting, blue's and pompano.


----------



## fishloser (Jul 18, 2002)

Thanks for the info


----------



## rmt27 (Jul 23, 2017)

how is the surf fishing at Huguenot Park beach?


----------



## sophiagrace77 (Sep 26, 2017)

Good to know a trip is being planned for Jacksonville in mid of march. It just end of march, Did you made trip of Jacksonville ?

And if you made trip so how was you trip expereince with Jacksonville. I'm asking because I'm also making a trip of Jacksonville in end of August 2018 !


Thank You
https://www.fishjumanji.com/


----------

